# Frequency of Session Meetings



## Blue Tick (Oct 3, 2008)

How often should sessions meet to conduct church business? Monthly or quarterly? Is it outlined in the Book of Church Order?


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 3, 2008)

I can't speak for other denominations, but the requirement in the ARP is for monthly Session meetings.


----------



## larryjf (Oct 3, 2008)

PCA is at least quarterly.
BCO 12-6
The Session shall hold stated meetings at least quarterly


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## dannyhyde (Oct 3, 2008)

Blue Tick said:


> How often should sessions meet to conduct church business? Monthly or quarterly? Is it outlined in the Book of Church Order?



Hi John,

The URCNA Church Order calls for consistory (minister(s), elders) "ordinarily once a month" (art. 21) as well as for the deacons (art. 15), while Council (minister(s), elders, and deacons) meet when the consistory calls (art. 23).

In Geneva as well as in the Netherlands in the 16th century, the consistory met _*weekly*_.


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello Danny. Nice to hear from you!

Thank you for the information!


----------

